# Which 240SX looks better???



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Which *BODY STYLE* looks better???
Coupe:



















Convertable:











Fastback/Hatch:


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

i like the hatchback more. Just looks slicker, it just says power all over. Vroom Vroom.....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm more partial to the Coupe/Convertible. I like the back end better. I love the front end of the 97-98 S14


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2002)

hatchback.


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

none of them, get a 95-98


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

MyGXEisFaster said:


> *none of them, get a 95-98  *


Well yes the S14 is quite beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

The coupe just looks faster. I imagine it might weigh less also. 
93 se coupe...2772 lbs. 
93 se hatch....2807 lbs. 
Just for kicks...93 convertible 2800 lbs.
According to edmunds. Oh nevermind the weight thing. The tails look better on the coupe!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

Are they all S13s? The last one (fastback) looks like a different generation than the other two (but I'm sure as hell it can't be a S14 'cuz I know how one looks like).


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

naddie said:


> *Are they all S13s? The last one (fastback) looks like a different generation than the other two (but I'm sure as hell it can't be a S14 'cuz I know how one looks like). *


It's an S13. The '89-'91's just had a different front airdam. In a way I like it better, but It just depends.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

This is wierd. The coupe is winning yet Nissan sold many more hatches. It's imposssible to find a coupe around here.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Buy a convertible, swap it over to a stick,(they're all auto's), do a turbo swap, and put a cage in it. P H A T !!!


----------

